# Awwwwwwwwwww SNAP!



## ChoonaChaser (May 28, 2013)

Was just starting to enjoy a beautiful morning at East Point, Darwin.
All the usualy suspects were about, dolphins, dugongs and sea turtles.
Because the yak is so stealthy, you alomst run into these things sometimes.
This morning a Dugong breached a few metres from me then swam directly under the yak.
Why people would want to hunt them for a feed, I'll never know.

I had just upgraded the old hobie steering system (under seat) to the new system. Which is about 400x better
and also got a tow bar fitted to my own car so I didn't have to keep borrowing the mrs car.
and was just happy to be on the water again.

Tide was just starting to change, and the fish were starting to get active,
I boated one brassy that crunched my trolled gold bomber, and then got a second blistering run
but pulled the hooks upclose to the yak, rookie error.

....Then Snap

broke one of the stainless steel rods on the mirage drive.

ahhhhhh I'm still learning this kayaking thing
but loving it all the same.

Cheers,
Aaron


----------



## clarkey (Jan 13, 2009)

Nice fish,can only imagine the sound of your drag screaming.


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

Nice fish, Aaron... pity about the other one coming adrift, but that's fishin', eh?

Paddling's good when the other lot breaks down.

Jimbo


----------



## Zorba (Jan 22, 2013)

Hi Aaron

Nice catch


----------



## Rockster (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice catch CC. That is one angry looking yak!
Cheers
Bob


----------



## FishNfun (Jun 28, 2008)

Must go to Darwin


----------



## yellowprowler (Aug 27, 2014)

wow nice fish.Very envious


----------



## paulsod (Dec 28, 2008)

You get some beautiful fish up there Aaron.
Shame about the snapped rod but a easy fix!
Love the art work on your kayak. Is that to keep the Crocs at bay?
Has anyone said that you look a bit like Tom Selleck?
Cheers
Paul


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Heavier line Aaron, or less drag early maybe?


----------

